# Verständnisfrage Luks Genkernel

## Yikity

Hi Leute,

ich versuche immer noch mein System zu verschlüsseln, bin schon recht weit gekommen, nur ich verstehe da etwas absolut nicht.

Von der Fehlermeldung habe ich mal einen Screenshot gemacht: http://cr4ck.net/gentoo.jpg

Ich bin leider ein Kackn00b und kann nur meinen Kernel etc mit Genkernel stricken. Im Genkernel menuconfig habe ich alles was ich brauch mal als Modul, mal im Kernel getestet, aber er scheint es nicht zu übernehmen (AES, CBC, SHA256... Devicemapper...). Also habe ich im Initramfs mal shell eingegeben und geschaut was geladen ist, leider keine Spur von AES usw, auch bei cat /proc/crypto ... nichts von den Sachen die ich angeben habe.

Meine Zeile um Genkernel aufzurufen ist: genkernel --menuconfig --luks --install all

Er schreibt es dann auch ordentlich in boot.

Hab ich da irgend einen unglaublichen Denkfehler? Ich werde noch Wahnsinnig!

Mit der minimal LiveCD bekomm ich mein Root entschlüsselt und kann damit arbeiten, aber die nötigen Module kann ich damit auch nicht ausgeben  :Sad: 

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus!

----------

## kernelOfTruth

kompilier doch die essenzielle Module in den Kernel, dann ist es egal, ob diese dann geladen werden oder nicht

es läuft so oder so  :Wink: 

----------

## Yikity

Wie kann ich denn, wenn ich sie in den Kernel kompiliert habe, sehen was drin ist? So zur Überprüfung das es auch wirklich drin ist.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Yikity wrote:*   

> Wie kann ich denn, wenn ich sie in den Kernel kompiliert habe, sehen was drin ist? So zur Überprüfung das es auch wirklich drin ist.

 

aktiviere im kernel:

general setup -> kernel .config support -> enable access to .config through /proc/config.gz

die konfiguration kannst du dann, für den laufenden kernel, einsehen indem du 

```
zcat /proc/config.gz
```

 machst

----------

## Yikity

Ok hat geklappt, genkernel hat wirklich nicht das gemacht was ich ihm eingestellt habe, mit dem Anhang --oldconfig ging es dann, leider verschließt sich mir der Sinn davon  :Smile:  aber OK, so klappt es!

----------

## Josef.95

 *Yikity wrote:*   

> Ok hat geklappt, genkernel hat wirklich nicht das gemacht was ich ihm eingestellt habe, mit dem Anhang --oldconfig ging es dann, leider verschließt sich mir der Sinn davon  aber OK, so klappt es!

 

Du hast vermutlich nicht mit den default Einstellungen in der /etc/genkernel.conf gerechnet  :Wink: 

Siehe zb auch hier

----------

## Yikity

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Yikity wrote:*   Ok hat geklappt, genkernel hat wirklich nicht das gemacht was ich ihm eingestellt habe, mit dem Anhang --oldconfig ging es dann, leider verschließt sich mir der Sinn davon  aber OK, so klappt es! 
> 
> Du hast vermutlich nicht mit den default Einstellungen in der /etc/genkernel.conf gerechnet 
> 
> Siehe zb auch hier

 

Ganz genau! Aber jetzt hab ichs kapiert  :Smile: 

----------

